# Suji Design - Need Advice



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

So I had a request to add a finger type notch to the choil of my suji. I wanted to use the existing design with an upgrade if at all possible vs a complete redesign. I think that I managed to come up with something that I like and will add the function that the customer is looking for. 

Now that I have this one knife I'm starting to wonder if this is a change that I should make to all of my future sujis or if I should keep going with my original design. So I figured that I'd ask you guys what you think. 

#1 is the original choil

#2 is the new modified choil

Please cast a vote and comment, I welcome all input. 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

Your suji has a nice height at the heel so the modified choil shouldn't be a problem initially but over time, that point is going to be more and more of a problem.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Your suji has a nice height at the heel so the modified choil shouldn't be a problem initially but over time, that point is going to be more and more of a problem.




Like it will gets closer and closer to the hand? I never thought of that


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's a really good idea. I can't see how it will become a problem over time, if the blade gets shorter the point will move forward, won't it?


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2012)

I am not sure it makes much of a difference functionally. I prefer the second option aesthetically.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 17, 2012)

Between the two, the original one.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> ...I prefer the second option aesthetically.


So do/did I. That's how I know it isn't a good idea. I LIKE my heels nice and sharp and pointy, in general, lol.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to go with number 2 also. It looks to me like the point should move forward as height is lost.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

ejd53 said:


> I have to go with number 2 also. It looks to me like the point should move forward as height is lost.


Haha. It doesn't matter where the heel is along the length of the handle area. When the heel is at or near the level your fingers are when you are picking up the knife, your middle finger will get nicked regardless every time you pick up the knife. It was the stupidest move I ever made with a custom but like I said, there's plenty of room there. It might not be a problem for a long time. I dunno. I don't have issues with this sort of choil design on gyutos.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 17, 2012)

That little bit of curve make a really big difference in comfort.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the curve. It's just the point at the heel it's just the point coming back toward the handle.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 17, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I am not sure it makes much of a difference functionally. I prefer the second option aesthetically.



+1


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Nothing wrong with the curve. It's just the point at the heel it's just the point coming back toward the handle.



If the heel were slightly rounded, it would not be a problem, right?


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dunno. I don't like rounded heels so I didn't try that, lol.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see how it would be any different one way or the other.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 17, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Haha. It doesn't matter where the heel is along the length of the handle area. When the heel is at or near the level your fingers are when you are picking up the knife, your middle finger will get nicked regardless every time you pick up the knife. It was the stupidest move I ever made with a custom but like I said, there's plenty of room there. It might not be a problem for a long time. I dunno. I don't have issues with this sort of choil design on gyutos.



Ahh..gotcha.


----------



## obtuse (Feb 18, 2012)

I like #2


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Very Steve Jobs always looking for better design in daily things. I like the modified. In fact I prefer it.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Very Steve Jobs always looking for better design in daily things. I like the modified. In fact I prefer it.


How would it be better?


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 18, 2012)

I think you should give the customer a choice on the two, but I like 2 better.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

tk59 said:


> How would it be better?


My honest opinion which of course be wrong, shot down, etc. on closer inspection. I see the curve goes somewhat into the handle section. My personal preference is for a curve like there is but not going into the handle section. I just think a curve rather than straight edge would be more comfortable. Wouldn't mind incorporating that in the custom Pierre is making for me. With permission of course. Dave can I put a curve there on my custom. Not the same as yours but it's your idea. I want to keep handle straight then curve it. Just looks more comfortable. I think it's a great idea. :my2cents:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> My honest opinion which of course be wrong, shot down, etc. on closer inspection. I see the curve goes somewhat into the handle section. My personal preference is for a curve like there is but not going into the handle section. I just think a curve rather than straight edge would be more comfortable. Wouldn't mind incorporating that in the custom Pierre is making for me. With permission of course. Dave can I put a curve there on my custom. Not the same as yours but it's your idea. I want to keep handle straight then curve it. Just looks more comfortable. I think it's a great idea. :my2cents:


Revision looks like what i was thinking was already done on leftys pettysuki. Nonetheless I still prefer #2 seems nicer aesthetically and even if just psychologically appears more comfortable.


----------



## Twistington (Feb 18, 2012)

The curve is nice but i don't think it brings anything to the knifes performance(maybe ergonomics, if so im all in for #2).

And for you as a maker won't this create a little more hazzel when cutting up the blade blank etc?


----------



## memorael (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the original design. Those curves and whatnot usually end up doing weird things to my hand.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not liking #2. To me, it looks like you sneezed while at the grinder. 
From a design strength standpoint, a radiused corner is inherently stronger than an angle. Not that I believe that a suji would be used in a way that would push the steel far enough to develop stress cracks. 
If you're going to incorporate a curved choil, don't do it by taking material away, but by adding it.:my2cents:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's where I'm at on this....I'm thinking that I like a rounder vs sharp transition than the original design offers but I'm not sold on going with #2 just yet. I'm thinking that there's got to be something in between these two designs to best fit most people's wants. I'm all for tweaking on an individual basis though.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2012)

Dave, I agree with you. I was going to vote for 1.5, but could not find a button for that choice


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 18, 2012)

Would your hidden plunge line come out as cleanly on Ver. 2?


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I think you should give the customer a choice on the two, but I like 2 better.





JohnnyChance said:


> Would your hidden plunge line come out as cleanly on Ver. 2?



All this talk of hidden plunge line and heels and liking 2 better. I am not well.:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Would your hidden plunge line come out as cleanly on Ver. 2?




I think so


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 18, 2012)

Number 2 gives a friendlier spot for the middle finger.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the curve in the choil. Seems it would be more comfortable for me at least.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

Great feedback guys. :doublethumbsup:


----------

